# What's In Your Rack?



## demorior (Mar 9, 2015)

Preamps? Poweramps? Effects? Tuner?
Name it!

Currently using an ultra stripped down 4u with a furman m-8lx power conditioner (yay lights!) and a 3u drawer for cables/picks/etc.


----------



## Fretless (Mar 9, 2015)

Currently a focusrite 18i20, a kemper, a carving power conditioner, a black lion audio am/cha 1, and a slate pro audio dragon. En route to me, I have an antelope pure 2, and a slate pro audio fox.

After my tax return comes in I'll be ordering a pair of neve 542s, and a second dragon. It's a great recording chain that is going to serve me well.


----------



## demorior (Mar 9, 2015)

Fretless said:


> Currently a focusrite 18i20, a kemper, a carving power conditioner, a black lion audio am/cha 1, and a slate pro audio dragon. En route to me, I have an antelope pure 2, and a slate pro audio fox.
> 
> After my tax return comes in I'll be ordering a pair of neve 542s, and a second dragon. It's a great recording chain that is going to serve me well.



haven't heard recordings using the 542 but i assume it's for a vintage sound?


----------



## sevenstringj (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## Fretless (Mar 9, 2015)

demorior said:


> haven't heard recordings using the 542 but i assume it's for a vintage sound?



Yeah. I love the way they make things sound. I'll post demos of their sounds and usages after I get them. 

As for pictures, I will post a picture of my rack when it's complete. Everything else is already floating about this forum lol


----------



## yingmin (Mar 9, 2015)

Right now, I think I only have three racks in use, although I'll be building a case for my VG99 that has at least one rack space. 

Synth rack:
Novation A Station
Kurzweil K2500RS
Alesis DM Pro
Alesis S4
Alesis QSR
Possibly some other stuff. I'm not really using any of it right now, so the rack is basically overflow. 

Live/recording rack:
Furman power conditioner of some kind
Shure PSM400 wireless in-ear monitor transmitter
Presonus Eureka channel strip
Focusrite 18i20
Presonus Digimax FS
MOTU 8x8 MIDI interface of some kind

Amp rack:
Marshall 9200 2x100w tube power amp

I also have what amounts to a 2u rack on my desk: a Focusrite 18i6 and Alesis Trigger I/O, which are both 1/2-rack, on a Furman power conditioner.

On a side note, has anyone ever referred to MOTU by their full name?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 9, 2015)

sevenstringj said:


>



Yea... Show us your racks... 

EDIT: I just realized what this thread was actually asking. I don't qualify to actually answer the question.


----------



## yingmin (Mar 9, 2015)

None of my actual racks are at home right now. I can get a shot of the second one tomorrow.


----------



## noUser01 (Mar 9, 2015)

Really simple over here, AxeFX II into ISP Stealth power amp in a Gator 4U hard case. Soon I'll be adding the Line 6 XD-V75TR as a wireless system, and after that I'll be looking at a Sennheiser EW-300 in-ear monitor system. A power conditioner is also probably coming soon, since it's a necessity for a clean rack setup. Can't wait to start tying down cables and power supplies and making things clean - OCD levels of clean. And that's about it! That'll bring me to a 5U rack, which will be kinda heavy so I think I'll get one with wheels and a telescopic handle. 

I'm such a nerd when it comes to this stuff, god... haha.

EDIT: Oh, right.


----------



## JeffHenneman (Mar 9, 2015)

Forman power conditioner 
Rocktron loop 8
Dbx 31 band eq
Line 6 pod xt pro
Engl special edition preamp
Mesa boogie triaxis
Egnater m4; dual channel ultra xl, mamba se, dragon and modded ultra Xl module
Rolls parametric eq
Peavey Rockmaster preamp that is not in the picture 
Mesa 2:90


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 9, 2015)

I have a 6U rack in my head/rack road case that contains the following:

-TC Electronic G Major
-Furman power conditioner (M-8L)
-1U blank rack panel
-Voodoo Lab GCX
-Drawer with my stompboxes. Xotic SP comp, Decimator II, Maxon OD9, Decimator, Boss GE-7, all switched with the GCX/GCP combo. 

I'm thinking about adding a few pedals to the shelf to fill my two remaining GCX loops; possibly a Soul Food OD and EVH Phase 90  

It's a weird feeling; I installed the blank panel after I sold my old DBX compressor and for the first time I have no idea what I want to replace it with


----------



## techjsteele (Mar 9, 2015)

I currently have a guitar rig rack and a studio rack:


Guitar Rig Rack (Gator 6U case):

2U Shelf (to house my RJM Mini Amp Gizmo, cables and Boss GT-100 power supply)
Furman M-8x2
ENGL e530
Behringer FBQ1502
Mesa 20/20


Studio Rack (Custom 9U rack unit on wheels):

1U Shelf (to house power supplies)
Furman M-8LX
Presonus 1818VSL
Ampeg SVP Pro
Roland Fantom XR
2x 2U Rack Drawers (to hold cables and other misc equipment)


----------



## lewis (Mar 10, 2015)

mine is

Furman Power Conditioner
Korg Pitchblack Pro Tuner
Line 6 Pod HD Pro
Drawer (Keeley 4 knob compressor, Maxon OD808, Torpedo CAB IR Loader)

eventually it will be same as above only with a Kemper poweramp rack, and no Torpedo CAB.


----------



## cGoEcYk (Mar 10, 2015)

Thread request: More pics 



JeffHenneman said:


>


That is one heck of a rack! I live in Albuquerque. Do you play in a band out here?


----------



## AxelKay (Mar 10, 2015)

Probably not the best place to ask but since I see all of you own a Furman conditioner... have you actually heard/noticed the difference with and without it?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 10, 2015)

^mine is a fairly inexpensive model, so it functions mostly just as a glorified power strip with some extra lights. It doesn't clean/regulate power like a higher end model, but it's certainly convenient only having to plug in one thing to the wall to play


----------



## fanfan (Mar 10, 2015)

2 racks at the moment, i am building 2 more. 

#1
Marshall JMP-1
Marshall EL34 50/50
Digitech Eleven Rack 
4x12 Marshall 1960 (2x G12-T75, 2x Vintage 30's)
Custom made back panel and powering house. 
Roland FC300 midi controller

#2
Line6 G90 wireless
Engl 530 tube preamp
Engl 840 50/50 stereo power amp
SKB velctro 2u rack drawer with pedals (first line in the input, second line in the fx loop)
Marshall 4x12 1960 Vintage (Vintage 30's)

All cables at #2 rack are Planet Waves GP KIT10


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 10, 2015)

in the front...
Mesa 50/50 (getting ready to do bias mod on it)
Pod HD Pro
Korg Pitchblack
Furman power conditioner

in the back....
Behringer Ultra G Di (my backup for power amp)
Line 6 G30

attached to outsides...
Cooling fan on top (for me)
2 guitar hangers


----------



## mr coffee (Mar 10, 2015)

Cheese, how do you like that Pitchblack?

My rack:
PermaPower power conditioner lifted from a network equipment rack
Shure PGX wireless
Power supply for pedalboard
Sabine RT-1600 tuner
dbx 166XL gate/compressor/limiter
Digitech DSP128+

-m


----------



## lewis (Mar 10, 2015)

AxelKay said:


> Probably not the best place to ask but since I see all of you own a Furman conditioner... have you actually heard/noticed the difference with and without it?



mine does make sound way better. No crackles, humming etc. Plus obviously protecting my gear is the main reason. I love it now and wouldnt be without it.
I have the model with the voltage meter on the front with the pull out lights.

Excellent piece of kit. Powers like 11 devices or something.


----------



## lewis (Mar 10, 2015)

mr coffee said:


> Cheese, how do you like that Pitchblack?
> 
> My rack:
> PermaPower power conditioner lifted from a network equipment rack
> ...



Once you get past the fact that the Pitchblack is made of plastic, its easily the best tuner out there. Its been proved to be even more accurate than the Boss tuner. My 8 string is regularly in Drop Eb1 and it has no trouble picking up the low etc.

Plus the display is stunning. looks the real business on stage live  for £80 in the UK new its a bargain.


----------



## mr coffee (Mar 10, 2015)

Plastics don't inherently terrify me, as long as it's the right plastic for the given application.

Yeah, my Sabine is a little long in tooth and doesn't play nicely with my 8; I've been thinking about retiring it and getting something newer, and hadn't really thought much about the Korg until today. If the specs on the website are even close to right, it's got to be hella bang for the buck...

-m


----------



## lewis (Mar 10, 2015)

mr coffee said:


> Plastics don't inherently terrify me, as long as it's the right plastic for the given application.
> 
> Yeah, my Sabine is a little long in tooth and doesn't play nicely with my 8; I've been thinking about retiring it and getting something newer, and hadn't really thought much about the Korg until today. If the specs on the website are even close to right, it's got to be hella bang for the buck...
> 
> -m


Just dont over tighten the screws that hold it in the rack case as the "ears" are also plastic. But yeah its the best tuner ive ever owned and i wwill never need another one. I can vouch for its value for money for sure.

it may be time to upgrade dude haha


----------



## SeductionS (Mar 10, 2015)

Nothing special, just the bare essentials 
(Rig has been like this for over a year...)

- Rocktron Velocity 300
- Line6 G90
- Axe-FX Standard


----------



## JeffHenneman (Mar 10, 2015)

cGoEcYk said:


> Thread request: More pics
> 
> 
> That is one heck of a rack! I live in Albuquerque. Do you play in a band out here?



No I do not. How about you?


----------



## venrar (Mar 10, 2015)

What do you guys recommend for the actual rack rails/cases? I am looking to build a rack system for myself soon and everything I have seen so far is either flimsy or horribly expensive.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 10, 2015)

mr coffee said:


> Cheese, how do you like that Pitchblack?
> 
> My rack:
> PermaPower power conditioner lifted from a network equipment rack
> ...



Coffee - I definitely like it. The plastic has not bothered me at all, its plenty solid for gigging in a rack. It tracks fast and as mentioned can be set to look cool while playing. For tuning I prefer the "boring" light setting though. I dig that i can use the pods dry out, so its not in my signal chain (its a dead end)but always getting my guitar signal, even when pod is muted. Dont have any complaints with it!

Venrar - for the rack case you just have to keep an eye out for used ones. People will ditch them cheap or throw in with a rack piece. The plastic molded SKB ones are plenty good, or gator makes a nice 4u rack bag for about $80 new. I used that for awhile, just needed more slots so went to the 6u case. Check cl, gc, and ebay.


----------



## Maverick187 (Mar 10, 2015)

Real simple,

Kemper lunchbox mounted on a flat rack shelf
Carvin TS100 Poweramp
Line 6 G30 velcroed in the back of the rack. 

All in a SKB Roto 6ru rack on wheels. Super light and convenient rig that sounds massive


----------



## demorior (Mar 11, 2015)

how do you guys typically arrange your rack + head for those of you using non-rackable heads with rack gear.

I'm considering just rack mounting my 5150 iii 50w in a 6u but I'd rather not


----------



## p0ke (Mar 11, 2015)

Link to full resolution image

The gear:

* Adam Hall rack power strip / conditioner
* Korg Pitchblack Pro
* Digitech GSP1101
* Rocktron Pro Gap
* Fostex Patchbay
* Rocktron Velocity 300
--- 2U empty space
* AKG WMS40 wireless
* Bass player's 2U Warwick amp


----------



## Aso (Mar 11, 2015)

I only have a 4u rack currently with these items

Korg DTR-1
BBE 422E Sonic Maximizer
Rane stereo 15 band eq
Furman power conditioner

I want to find a customer builder that can make me a 8-10u rack along with amp space for my 5150 and HR 50


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 11, 2015)

demorior said:


> how do you guys typically arrange your rack + head for those of you using non-rackable heads with rack gear.
> 
> I'm considering just rack mounting my 5150 iii 50w in a 6u but I'd rather not



I'd look around for used head/rack cases on your local classifieds. I managed to find mine for a good price and it's worked great for me! I had a larger amp at the time, so the space around the 5153 isn't optimal, but also doesn't cause any problems with the extra foam in there. 

Older pic, but the same case:


----------



## vhtforme (Mar 11, 2015)

Power
Tuner
Intellifex
Triaxis
Mesa 2:90
and SKB Rolling Rack


----------



## mr coffee (Mar 11, 2015)

demorior said:


> how do you guys typically arrange your rack + head for those of you using non-rackable heads with rack gear.
> 
> I'm considering just rack mounting my 5150 iii 50w in a 6u but I'd rather not



I just set my rack on top of my head (6505+).

-m


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 12, 2015)

venrar said:


> What do you guys recommend for the actual rack rails/cases? I am looking to build a rack system for myself soon and everything I have seen so far is either flimsy or horribly expensive.


Here ya go dude 

RaXXess Rack Rail, Black, 6-Space, Pair


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 12, 2015)

SKB Roto "X" 4U 
- Furman M-8DX Power conditioner 
- Rocktron V300
- Digitech GSP1101
- Line6 Relay G90

I've got a server rack that i got from work a last year that just houses my old shit or things that i don't take on the road:

- Korg DTR-1000
- Rocktron V300 (backup)
- Rocktron Chalemeon Online (greenface)
- GemSound XP350 Power Amp

I use a Rocktron MidiMate and Rocktron HEXpression to control the GSP1101, i should be getting a Control2 to pair up with my GSP in the next month or 2  Also, really thinking about splitting with the Furman and picking up one of the Misson Engineering rack heads. After spending the time and $$$ to build one (im decent with building shit) i'd be better off to just buy the head case. Rack cases are definitely a necessity but the "old school" amp snob in me just cant resist having all my gear boxed up in an "amp" instead of a rack


----------



## p0ke (Mar 13, 2015)

WarMachine said:


> I've got a server rack that i got from work a last year that just houses my old shit or things that i don't take on the road:
> ...



I've got an extra 12U studio rack too, holding our PA and recording gear. It's currently holding these things:

- Power supply
- 2U rackmount computer
- 2x Phase88 rack 1U firewire interfaces
- 2U rack drawer
- Peavey 3U PA amplifier
- T.amp 2U PA amplifier

And then our mixer is on top of the rack. I'll post a pic if I remember to take one the next time I'm at the rehearsal place 

Then I've also got a 4U rack case that holds a bunch of spare things I've acquired. It's basically just lying around in my basement, with a 1U rack mixer and some hifi stereo EQ's that we don't use in it.


----------



## Universe74 (Mar 13, 2015)

Simple.


----------



## Fretless (Mar 13, 2015)

Okay now that the NGD for my fox preamp and Pure2 interface are done, here's a current picture of my rack


----------



## Thanatopsis (Mar 13, 2015)

Not much at all in mine. Peavey Rockmaster preamp & Classic 60/60 power amp, and Digitech GSP5(only have it because I got it for $5, very rarely use it and only do then for a little chorus and/or reverb). I plan on adding a power conditioner in the near future though.


----------



## sonofabias (Mar 17, 2015)

demorior said:


> Preamps? Poweramps? Effects? Tuner?
> Name it!
> 
> Currently using an ultra stripped down 4u with a furman m-8lx power conditioner (yay lights!) and a 3u drawer for cables/picks/etc.



 Engl 920 stereo power amp , Digitech GSP 1101 pre , Peavey Rock master pre ( modded ) Engl XXL 4/12 cabinet .I'm using a SBK 5 space rolling rack which makes portability a breeze though somewhat heavy with a valve preamp . There will be a upgrade or two as I'll be adding an Engl e570 preamp in the near future .


----------



## aoresteen (Mar 17, 2015)

Here's my stuff:

Studio pre-amps rack:








Live simple rack:










Live complex rig:







MIDI rack studio:






Studio synth rack:


----------



## oniduder (Mar 17, 2015)

mark l custom guitar electronics-amp switcher and loop switcher, latter of which i might sell because effects aren't my friend, idk though 

anyways! Ciao!


----------



## jarnozz (Mar 18, 2015)

Not much jet but I'm working on it! everything in it is DIY except for the roland. 






3 channel high gain preamp, one channel high gain preamp, 

I am currently working on a 40 watt kt77/6l6 poweramp.

Future plans are made for an analogue equalizer and compressor.


----------



## lewis (Mar 18, 2015)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> Coffee - I definitely like it. The plastic has not bothered me at all, its plenty solid for gigging in a rack. It tracks fast and as mentioned can be set to look cool while playing. For tuning I prefer the "boring" light setting though. I dig that i can use the pods dry out, so its not in my signal chain (its a dead end)but always getting my guitar signal, even when pod is muted. Dont have any complaints with it!
> 
> Venrar - for the rack case you just have to keep an eye out for used ones. People will ditch them cheap or throw in with a rack piece. The plastic molded SKB ones are plenty good, or gator makes a nice 4u rack bag for about $80 new. I used that for awhile, just needed more slots so went to the 6u case. Check cl, gc, and ebay.



exactly what i do with my pitchblack and pod hd pro, dry out all the way.
the only downside is if your using pitchglide to lower tuning your still getting what the guitar is actually tuned to being displayed than what tuning its changing too.

But me now being on a 8 string i tendo to not need this effect anymore


----------



## TurnTheAirBlue (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## demorior (Mar 19, 2015)

how you liking that jmp-1?
i was considering going this route before i got my 5150iii mini



TurnTheAirBlue said:


>


----------



## TurnTheAirBlue (Mar 19, 2015)

Really liking it, it sounds great powered by the 6L6s in the Boogie power amp. On top of that it's very easy to program and EQ. Well worth the 350euro I paid for it. Haven't used the Triaxis since I got it but I'll get back to that, I'll be using the patchmate to switch between them as soon as the cables I ordered arrive.


----------



## mnemonic (Mar 19, 2015)

An Axe FX II and an empty space. 






Not sure what to do with the empty space. I suppose I'll get a 1u blanking panel at some point unless I can think of something better.


----------



## fanfan (Mar 20, 2015)

mnemonic said:


> An Axe FX II and an empty space.
> Not sure what to do with the empty space. I suppose I'll get a 1u blanking panel at some point unless I can think of something better.



A 1u wireless rack unit maybe ??


----------



## odibrom (Mar 21, 2015)

... a matrix power amp?


----------



## HateTank (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Webmaestro (Mar 22, 2015)

Probably no need to list out the gear. I think everything's readable in the pic...


----------



## Metalman X (Mar 25, 2015)

My main guitar rack. (Got a bass one, and recording one as well, I'll post if anyone has interest in)

- Korg Pitchblack Pro
- Line 6 HD Pro X
- TC Electronic G-Major

Amp and cab are a Randall V2, and a Genz Benz G-Flex 2x12 loaded with Eminence 'Texas Heats'


----------



## Ericjutsu (Mar 26, 2015)

Is the Genz Benz Portaflex cab another name for Gflex? If so, how does it sound with those speakers rather than the stock ones?


----------



## reckoner (Mar 26, 2015)

Furman M8-Lx
AxeFx Ultra
Gator vent panel
VHT 2/50/2
2U drawer... the best part!!

The rack is a Carvin RW8. $149 free shipping. Best deal around.


----------



## Metalman X (Mar 26, 2015)

Ericjutsu said:


> Is the Genz Benz Portaflex cab another name for Gflex? If so, how does it sound with those speakers rather than the stock ones?



Same thing, yes.... I just screwed up the name (despite it being written on the front, lol!)

With these it has a little more edge in the highs, more kick in the lows, and more even mids, as opposed to the V30 styled sound of the stocks. However, I live in an apartment, so I've not had the chance to actually crank it in the least. And though I've had the cab for about 3 months, have only played through it like three times. Sounds great, but again, apartment.... so 99% of the time, if I'm playing it's the HD Pro direct into my desktop, and thrpough my M-Audio BX8a monitors, at moderate to somewhat-loud-TV volumes.

But I also owned a G-Flex for several years in the early 2000's that I played through with stock speakers with several bands a couple dozen gigs. So even at lower volumes I have an idea what the difference is now. Also I bought the Heats' used to A- save a little money, and B- not need to worry about breaking them in, which I would never be able to properly do in my current situation. But I have a Marshall 4x12 cloaded with Swamp Thangs and love that cab, so my logic was "something Like the Swamps" would be killer in the G-Flex, but maybe with a little less lows and a little more highs to offset the natural bigness of the cabs sound... I just didn't want it to get too boomy. So the Texas Heats seemed a logical choice.


----------



## wwstewart (Mar 26, 2015)

Furman power distribution, AudioLogic 4 channel noise gate, Rane EQ, X2 Wireless. All of the other shenanigans are handled by amp/ever-changing-pedalboard.


----------



## Ericjutsu (Mar 26, 2015)

Metalman X said:


> Same thing, yes.... I just screwed up the name (despite it being written on the front, lol!)
> 
> With these it has a little more edge in the highs, more kick in the lows, and more even mids, as opposed to the V30 styled sound of the stocks. However, I live in an apartment, so I've not had the chance to actually crank it in the least. And though I've had the cab for about 3 months, have only played through it like three times. Sounds great, but again, apartment.... so 99% of the time, if I'm playing it's the HD Pro direct into my desktop, and thrpough my M-Audio BX8a monitors, at moderate to somewhat-loud-TV volumes.
> 
> But I also owned a G-Flex for several years in the early 2000's that I played through with stock speakers with several bands a couple dozen gigs. So even at lower volumes I have an idea what the difference is now. Also I bought the Heats' used to A- save a little money, and B- not need to worry about breaking them in, which I would never be able to properly do in my current situation. But I have a Marshall 4x12 cloaded with Swamp Thangs and love that cab, so my logic was "something Like the Swamps" would be killer in the G-Flex, but maybe with a little less lows and a little more highs to offset the natural bigness of the cabs sound... I just didn't want it to get too boomy. So the Texas Heats seemed a logical choice.



I can't wait to try a different spekare in my Gflex cab. I'm thinking either a v30 or the G12K 100. Probably the v30 because that to me is the a good baseline for a speaker sound. I have heard so many gones with it to get a good feel for how cab sounds. Do you think it would sound too unbalanced with one speaker being stock and the other being a V30? I don't want to buy two in case I don't like it. They are expensive! How do you like your Pod HD btw? I own one (HD 500) and monitor it through M-Audio BX5as


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 27, 2015)

wwstewart said:


>



Dude you have empty slots in your rack...need to get on that and buy more gear, whether you really need it or not.....


----------



## Vairish (Mar 27, 2015)

Furman Power Condition.
Axe FX II.
FXUnits RAC 12.
Steinberg MR816x audio interface (I pretty much just use this as a ADAT Interface for my RME HDSP9652 PCI card).
Palmer Speaker Simulator for the rare times I take out my tube amps.


----------



## wwstewart (Mar 27, 2015)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> Dude you have empty slots in your rack...need to get on that and buy more gear, whether you really need it or not.....



I am going as fast as I can! It's got a power distribution in it now, probably need one empty space due to wall warts, and then I'd like to throw a compressor or just a drawer in there.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 27, 2015)

wwstewart said:


> I am going as fast as I can! It's got a power distribution in it now, probably need one empty space due to wall warts, and then I'd like to throw a compressor or just a drawer in there.



Haha just kidding of course, i hear you. As for the wall warts, i thought the same thing but as long as you find a piece shallower than your power conditioner to put below it like a tuner (mine is like 2" deep tops) or even most fx processors, the wall warts will fit just fine.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 27, 2015)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> Haha just kidding of course, i hear you. As for the wall warts, i thought the same thing but as long as you find a piece shallower than your power conditioner to put below it like a tuner (mine is like 2" deep tops) or even most fx processors, the wall warts will fit just fine.



This! I have a wall wart or two connected to my power conditioner, and I used to have a pretty shallow compressor beneath it that would leave space for the wall warts. I've since sold the compressor, but there's still the empty space there.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Mar 28, 2015)

Mmmmm I love me a good rack....Here's mine.


----------



## demorior (Mar 29, 2015)

Krucifixtion said:


> Mmmmm I love me a good rack....Here's mine.



can never get over how gorgeous ENGL heads are


----------



## flaherz09 (Apr 14, 2015)

Loving this thread! Here's my addition:


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Apr 17, 2015)

^very nice  I hope to have a BigSky someday haha

How do you like the Noise Killer? I'm debating between one of those or a Decimator for my smaller pedal board.


----------



## flaherz09 (Apr 17, 2015)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> ^very nice  I hope to have a BigSky someday haha
> 
> How do you like the Noise Killer? I'm debating between one of those or a Decimator for my smaller pedal board.



Thank you sir!

Honestly, the Noise Killer is not that great. It's really choppy if you try to let notes ring out on moderate settings (11 O'Clock) and the gate takes a little too long to close even on staccato type riffs. I'm getting an old NS-2 MIJ to mod....back to the old tried and true!


----------



## mr coffee (Apr 19, 2015)

After getting the Voodoo Lab Control Switcher and eliminating everything but a MIDI controller from my pedalboard, I've been missing my CE-2. I thought about grabbing a RCE-10 or some other rack processor that might have a decent chorus, but decided against it. Probably sometime next week, or whenever the parts show up, my rack will get updated again - I'm going to re-home my CE-2 and LPB-1 in 1U enclosures and switch them with the two remaining relays on the Control Switcher.






-m


----------



## Axewield31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Am I the only one on SSO without a rack?


----------



## mnemonic (Apr 19, 2015)

Yep!

Racks are in again, everyone get with the program.


----------



## Spinedriver (Apr 19, 2015)

I have a GSP1101 and a Tube Works MosValve power amp but they're not mounted into a case because: 1) I don't play out anywhere so it isn't really necessary and 2)I don't own a rack case.


----------



## Grindspine (Apr 19, 2015)

I need to take some more recent pictures. My rack is:

Furman AR-1215 voltage regulator/power conditioner
Mesa/Boogie Triaxis preamp (2.0 with fat Recto)
TC Electronic G-major effects processor
Mesa/Boogie Simul 2:Ninety stereo power amp


----------



## Nitrobattery (Apr 19, 2015)

Pretty simple

-Nady Power Conditioner
-Maxon OD808
-Boss NS-2
-Radial ToneBone HeadBone
-Quilter AV-200 head
-AVID Eleven Rack.


----------



## Lax (May 12, 2015)

My 6U rack went from :
-behringer tuner
-tc electronic gmajor 2
-rocktron patchmate
-open drawer with some boss pedals
hooked into my mark v.

Now i have :
-axe fx2
-2U drawer
-open drawer with the jamhub 
Straight to PA

I love racks


----------



## Lax (May 14, 2015)

Rehearsal time !


----------



## ovlott (May 20, 2015)

My rig is pretty simple, though I mainly use it for gigs and home recording.

*8u Rack:

ART P16 Patchbay (Use it at home when not gigging)
ART PB 4x4 Power Conditioner - Because more than $50 for a glorified power bar is ridiculous IMO.
Line 6 Pod HD Pro
VHT 2/50/2 Poweramp - I sometimes swap this out for an ART SLA-1 to keep the weight down, or put the SLA-1 in as a backup.

The line 6 into the VHT is an awesome combo, and after comparing the 2/50/2 to a Mesa 50/50 and my SLA-1, I found that the 2/50/2 literally cannot be beat in clarity! such an awesome poweramp.


----------



## Joe Harvatt (Sep 9, 2015)

Not much.


----------

